# Please help rehome ginger male Hertfordshire *pls read



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Please can you help or give me some guidance

I have a 4yearold tuxedo male who is not happy with a new visitor we have.
I am in Borehamwood, Herts, WD6

At the weekend an undernourished ginger cat turns up in our garden.
Really friendly and affectionate.
It now thinks our garden are his home.
It's terribly small.

I took to vets Monday night:
No chip
Neutered (not via mass cull as no stamp on ear)
About 5 to 7 years old
Different pigment in eyes
Ginger and white 

I have made posters, spending lunch hours leaflet dropping, put in shop windows. Spread around social media sites but to no avail.
People up the road have said oh I have seen it around looks skinny but don't know who's it is.....

My tuxedo is scared, hiding under bed, not going out, hissing at door. I've tried exchanging scents but it made tux worse. 

Phoned loads of charities and have been told the same old story, all full lots of kittens etc etc

This cat is defiantly a pet that has been neglected/kicked out or lost.

Does anyone want a gorgeous cat? I am willing to help financially and even travel to you.

Oh and who said animals were easier than children!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

1971 said:


> Please can you help or give me some guidance
> 
> I have a 4yearold tuxedo male who is not happy with a new visitor we have.
> I am in Borehamwood, Herts, WD6
> ...


You are doing a great thing helping to rehome this cat - we will help you on here as best we can. Please ask your local rescues if you can get it on a waiting list - I know my local ones do that, as you may find it easier to find a temporary foster home til the rescue space comes free even if you can't find a permanent one. x


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes they are all calling me when they have space....

Here are some posts I have done some with photos;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/341869782066425856
http://www.nationalpetregister.org/fp/49429.htm

http://www.catchat.org/forum.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...le-hertfordshire-pls-read.html#post1062976209

http://www.catchat.org/forum.html

My tux is hounding under bed all day and nigh it's getting worse

It's heartbreaking
X


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

You would be surprised how many people still don't get their cats neutered or chipped sadly 

In fact, we still have Timmy coming into our garden every day. We consider him our outdoor cat even though he has owners 

What you could also try doing is putting a collar on him with your name and phone number asking any owners to call you (this is what a rescue would do to determine if he is local to the area and just taking advantage of a very kind person). We would do this for 2 weeks to make sure he doesn't have an owner before attempting to rehome.

Try contacting the CPL and ask if they can advertise him on their Found cats page 

Good luck and thank you for caring


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks - i have tried the paper collar, thing is he is not leaving the garden at all - I really feel that he is homeless.

BUT UODATE: CPL can take him :thumbup1:
But they I have to wait to at least Monday.
Which doesnt help with my scared tux who is still under the bed. 
Wish he got on with him.

It would be great if there was a very kind hearted foster home for a few days - financial compensation if anyone can help.x


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> In fact, we still have Timmy coming into our garden every day. We consider him our outdoor cat even though he has owners


Aww what a story. We would love to keep but our 4yo is just not happy and its more distressing seeing him distressed!


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Look at ginger now after 6 days, his coat is looking good

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/343101066537226240
Tux is still not impressed, doesn't go out, using his dirt box inside.

It's gonna be a longggg weekend!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He really is a stunning looking boy!

Poor Tux. He must feel like his whole routine is disrupted but I'm sure come Monday he'll be back to his old self. We did foster a boy once who just completely changed the equilibrium of our little gang and everyone was quite unsettled but as soon as he left they all returned to normal.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn't see this earlier as I could have fostered him until he was ready to go to cpl.
I am pretty close to you as well (within an hour)

Well done for sorting out somewhere for him to go though, you're a star


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see this earlier as I could have fostered him until he was ready to go to cpl.
> I am pretty close to you as well (within an hour)
> 
> Well done for sorting out somewhere for him to go though, you're a star


Thank you, I thought I had made progress with tux yesterday but he's spent today under bed.
Big day for ginger in morning, bless him x


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Update: took ginger to vets to get vacs. Lady in waiting room crying then receptionist comes and tells me they running behind as lady just having cat put down, then 2 ladies rush in with sick dog in arms and they rush them through.
By then I'm a blubbering wreck!!
Anyway he had his jabs and I took him up to CP waiting centre at cosy cats in potters bar.
Bless him, missing him already.
Will keep eye out for him on CP website and post link. X


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

He should find a home really quickly, being ginger and friendly will really help him


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Meet Dave, he needs a nice home and lots of cuddles!!

http://www.hendon.cats.org.uk/hendon/adopt-a-cat/?cid=53506


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

1971 said:


> Meet Dave, he needs a nice home and lots of cuddles!!
> 
> http://www.hendon.cats.org.uk/hendon/adopt-a-cat/?cid=53506


How do they know the date of birth


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> How do they know the date of birth


Sometimes there is a microchip with all the details but the owners have moved and not updated their own address/phone etc, are hence not contactable, but the cat's details are still there and have not changed? He is still a ginger, castrated male born ...such and such a date.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What a huge difference you made to this gorgeous bloke. He looks so much better!!!!
Well done for caring, even though your beloved Tux disapproved.



> How do they know the date of birth?


People like their cats to have a birthday, and pet passports require a date of birth, so they make one up.
They guesstimate by the state of the teeth and the physical development. Usually they pick the guesstimated age and the date of arrival at the rescue as birthday, but they may have gone with the date he was first seen as a stray...


----------



## CrazyCatLady89 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just wanted to say how great I think you are for caring enough about this cat to look after him and help him to get a new start in life when many others would have turned a blind eye. He's in a safe place now and I'm sure it won't be long until he finds the forever home that he deserves.


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

aw I hope he finds a home soon. he looks lovely from that pic, im sure he wont have any trouble 

all the best, dave the cat!

I had a dave the fish. actually, I had 3 dave fishes. no imagination me lol


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

I am pleased to post that Dave moved to his new home today.

(I shed a little tear when I heard that he had found a home!)

xx


----------

